# [Review] be quiet! PURE ROCK - Kleiner Kraftprotz?



## Jarafi (17. Mai 2015)

*Review*​ 


*be quiet!*​ 
*PURE ROCK
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* ​ 



*Informationen zum Test*
          Den Hersteller be quiet! kennt hier sich jeder und zwar nicht nur von Netzteilen, sondern auch von hochwertigen und vor allem leisen Kühlerkomponenten. Letztere hat be quiet! nun um einen kleinen Vertreter erweitert, der auf den Namen Pure Rock hört.
Dieser Kühler soll zugleich einen leistungsstarken aber auch preiswerten Einstieg in den be quiet! Kühler-Markt ermöglichen. Der Kühler verfügt neben einem 120-mm Pure Wings Lüfter auch über das überarbeitete Montagesystem, das ebenfalls von be quiet! stammt.
Was der kleine Pure Rock für knappe 30-Euro kann, schauen wir uns im Test genauer an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSqsNdprBTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Inhalt*


​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen mit Serienlüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen  mit Referenzlüfter-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Fazit*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Waldkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhalt*
​Typisch für be quiet! bekommt der Pure Rock eine schwarze Kartonage spendiert, die dafür sorgt, dass der Kühler sicher bei euch zuhause ankommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Neben einigen interessanten Infos auf der Außenseite umfasst die Verpackung im Inneren natürlich den eigentlichen Kühlkörper sowie das Montagezubehör. Eine kleine Montageanleitung darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Wärmeleitpaste liegt jedoch leider nicht bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

​*Zum Inhalt*​ 
Der Pure Rock wiegt knappe 660-g und gehört somit zu den leichteren Vertretern auf dem Markt. Er ist außerdem mit einer Höhe von 15,5-cm zu den meisten Gehäusen auf dem Markt kompatibel. Sollte man hier unsicher sein, misst man am besten kurz nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler selbst verfügt über einen 120-mm Lüfter, der mit zwei Lüfterklammern am eigentlichen Kühlkörper fixiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist als Einzelturmkühler konzipiert und verfügt über 47 Aluminiumlamellen, die für eine große Abgabefläche der Wärme sorgen. Als Deckelplatte setzt be quiet! auf eine gebürstete Aluminiumplatte mit dem be quiet! Schriftzug in der Mitte. Ebenfalls sehr schön ersichtlich sind die acht Heatpipe-Enden, die mit einer Kappe abgeschlossenen wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vier 6-mm Kupferheatpipes sorgen zusammen mit der massiven Bodenplatte aus Kupfer für einen schnellen Abtransport der Wärme von der CPU an die Aluminiumlamellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Bodenplatte hat dabei eine Vernickelung spendiert bekommen und wurde dabei natürlich komplett plan poliert. Für die erste Verwendung wurde außerdem schon einmal eine Schicht Wärmeleitpaste auf die Bodenplatte aufgetragen. Auf eine Vernickelung bei den Heatpipes wurde dabei verzichtet. Diese erstrahlen in Kupferrot und bilden so einen schönen Kontrast zum Silberton des restlichen Kühlers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




              An der Verarbeitung des Ben Nevis gibt es nichts auszusetzen - alles passt.



​*Die Montage *​ 

*Zum Inhalt*
​ Eine weitere interessante Frage ist natürlich, wie einfach oder nervend die Montage des be quiet! PURE Rock durchgeführt werden kann. Dieser möchte ich nun auf den Grund gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem AMD-System erfolgt die Montage einfach durch das Einhängen des Kühlers in das von AMD auf allen Mainboards vormontierte Retentionmodul - eine Sache von nur etwa 2 Minuten. Zuvor muss der entsprechende AMD-Haltebügel natürlich noch an den Kühler montiert werden. Die Montage ist zwar einfach, jedoch lässt sich der Kühler auf AMD-Systemen nicht um 90° drehen, sodass er mit dem Luftstrom des Gehäuses arbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Intel-Systemen setzt be quiet! auf eine Lösung mit einer eigenen Backplate - genauso problemlos wie bei der AMD Montage.


Die Anleitung ist verständlich geschrieben und sollte so keine Probleme beim Einbau bereiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*III. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8350 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,3 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​ Die   Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt,     wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen         CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch          mit einem Alpenföhn WingBoost 2 als Referenzlüfter für alle      Kühler.
Dieser wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpeenföhn Glatteis verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.          FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst          aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen mit Serienbelüftung mit 12V*

​*Zum Inhalt*​ 

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Referenzlüfter bei 12V*

*Zum Inhalt*
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Lautstärke*


​*Zum Inhalt*​  

    Bei der Lautstärke macht der be quiet! PURE Rock seinem Namen alle Ehre und präsentiert sich bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V nahezu unhörbar. 
Ein leichtes Summen vernimmt man, wenn man das Ohr ganze nahe an den Kühler hält.


*IV. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
                Der PURE Rock hinterlässt im Test einen sehr positiven Eindruck.

Die Lautstärke sowie die Verarbeitung sind - wie für be quiet! typisch - hervorragend. Auch bei der Kühlleistung weiss der Kühler in Bezug auf seinen Preis zu überzeugen und kühlt den FX auf angemessene Temperaturen auch unter Volllast.
 Für OC sollte jedoch zu größeren Modellen gegriffen werden.
Auch die Montage geht einfach von der Hand, jedoch ist ärgerlich, dass auf AMD Systemen der Kühler nicht um 90° gedreht werden kann, so geht meistens natürlich etwas Kühlleistung flöten. Auch schade ist, dass keine weitere WLP im Lieferumfang vorhanden ist, somit muss bei einem CPU-Wechsel eine extra Tube nachgekauft werden.

Für einen Preis von knappen 28-Euro kann man hier so gut wie nichts falsch machen – besonders, wenn es um einen qualitativen und hochwertigen Kühler für den Ersatz des Boxed Kühlers geht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*be quiet! PURE ROCK im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*


*be quiet! PURE ROCK auf** der be quiet!-Webseite
**
*




*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Die Harwdarechecker auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2015)

Moin,

viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

Grüße

jarafi


----------



## the_leon (21. Mai 2015)

Find isch gut.
Eine neue Altrenative zum Brocken Eco.


----------



## rackcity (21. Mai 2015)

hab ich bei nem bekannten in verbindung mit nem 1231v3 verbaut. super leise und sieht schick aus.


----------



## azzih (21. Mai 2015)

Scheint gut verarbeitet, allerdings sind die Alpenföhns wohl immer noch die bessere Wahl, der Brocken Eco ist billiger und kühlt dabei besser und sowohl Himalaya2 als auch Brocken2 liefern schon deutlich mehr Kühlleistung für vielleicht 5-7€ mehr. Leise sind dabei alle genannten.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, es ist auch immer eine Frage, was man ausgeben möchte oder was man haben möchte.
Wie du sagtest für 5-7 Euro mehr bekommt man stärkere Kühler.

Mich stört heir eben das keine WLP dabei liegt. Das wäre bei knappen 30 Euro drin gewesen finde ich.

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2015)

Danke für den wunderschönen Test! Das ist sehr hilfreich.

Wenn die Leistung nicht besser als beim Brocken ECO ist, der dazu noch 5mm kleiner baut, ist das Ergebnis allerdings ernüchternd. Bleibt natürlich das gute Geräuschverhalten, bei meinem Brocke Eco tauschte ich wegen PVM-Klacken kurzerhand den Lüfter aus. Allerdings halte ich die Ergebnisse bei allen "Direct Touch" Kühlern für zweifelhaft, weil die Toleranzenz des Kühlerbodens erheblich sind. Die Planheit und die Auflage bei einer polierten Platte ist dagegen reproduzierbar gleich.



Jarafi schrieb:


> Mich stört heir eben das keine WLP dabei liegt. Das wäre bei knappen 30 Euro drin gewesen finde ich.e


Das ist ein No-Go


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2015)

Gerne,

dein Punkt ist sehr Interessant.
Es ist natürlich einfacher eine Bodenplatte zu "fertigen" die eben ist, als vier Heatpipes auf eine gleiche höhe zu bringen.
Aus meiner Erfahrung raus, kann ich sagen, das es meistens jedoch nur relativ kleine Unterschiede sind. Kommt auch auf den Hersteller an.

Grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2015)

Toller Test  Die WLP aber gehört nun wirklich zum Umfang eines CPU-Kühlers, ansonsten ist der Kühler von der Leistung her wirklich gut. Ich habe den Brocken 2 und der schafft es meine 95W TDP CPU zwar noch auf 72C zu halten aber 
35C bei einer 125W TDP CPU??


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2015)

Danke!

Die Temperatur ist abzüglich der Raumtempertaur, daher die 35. je nach Wetter kannst du da zwischen 20 und 32° drauf rechnen.
Zum test aren es 25°.

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2015)

Dieser Satz bedarf einer Rückfrage: "Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt"

Du hast die Kühler also stehend bewertet, was für den Rücklauf der Flüssigkeit in den Heatpipes natürlich optimal ist. 
Seitlich liegende Ergebnisse fände ich darum auch interessant, weil das die häufigste Einbaulage ist. Je nach Art der 
Heatpipes sollte es keinen Unterschied oder eben doch einen messbaren geben.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Mai 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieser Satz bedarf einer Rückfrage: "Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt"
> 
> Du hast die Kühler also stehend bewertet, was für den Rücklauf der Flüssigkeit in den Heatpipes natürlich optimal ist.
> Seitlich liegende Ergebnisse fände ich darum auch interessant, weil das die häufigste Einbaulage ist. Je nach Art der
> Heatpipes sollte es keinen Unterschied oder eben doch einen messbaren geben.



Messungen in einem Gehäsue mach eich aus Airflowgründen nicht. Die Unterschiede bei solchen Messungnen sind wie bei der Sache mit Bodenplatte oder HDT bedeutungslos.
Da ich den Himalaya II als Beispiel bei mir im Gehäuse habe, hatte ich mir das dort mal angesehen. Der Unterschied fällt eher in die Messtoleranz.


----------



## slater0803 (29. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Test  hab mich Dank dir für den kühler entschieden und bin mehr als zufrieden ^^ mit meiner angepassten lüfterkurve( -70grad 1000rpm- danach freie Fahrt) schön leise und kühl ^^
Idle 20-25 Grad 
Unter Prime 60-70 Grad 
Auf nem i5 4690 @4ghz
Top Arbeit von dir  

Btw: das mit der wlp hat mich nicht sonderlich gestört, die die drauf ist, scheint gut zu sein und noch ne Tube dazukaufen ist ja nicht die Welt, kann man sich drüber streiten ^^ ich hatte erst gedacht es wäre überhaupt keine dabei ^^


----------



## Jarafi (30. Mai 2015)

Danke dir! Freut mich sehr.

Grüße


----------



## Skeen29 (22. Juni 2016)

Habe mich jetzt auch für den Kühler entschieden. Passt alles gerade so rein. Vor allem auf das Mainboard. Musste den Kühler 90° drehen, der der Sockel bei dem Mini ITX sehr nahe an der GPU sitzt. 
Funktioniert auf jeden Fall einwandfrei und bleibt auch angenehm leise bei ca. 65°C.
Super Test.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank, freut mich! 

Grüße


----------

